# Can't use uber credits



## NIkonMvsc (Mar 1, 2017)

I bought a $50 Dollar gift card for my uber account, entered the code and was able to use it one time on one ride.. after that.. the uber app dosent apply them.. instead it asks for android pay.. in other words, I can't use the remaining $45 bucks that's still sitting in my account.. I was just recently able to add my debit card.. but still can't use credits


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NIkonMvsc said:


> I bought a $50 Dollar gift card for my uber account, entered the code and was able to use it one time on one ride.. after that.. the uber app dosent apply them.. instead it asks for android pay.. in other words, I can't use the remaining $45 bucks that's still sitting in my account.. I was just recently able to add my debit card.. but still can't use credits


Contact Uber.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Valued Uber Rider,
You might have purchased a $50 gift card but however, you forgot to tip your driver. The remaining funds on the gift card were used for your tip. Sorry for the confusion. 

--Mahesh Patel


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Dear Valued Uber Rider,
> You might have purchased a $50 gift card but however, you forgot to tip your driver. The remaining funds on the gift card were used for your tip. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> --Mahesh Patel


Oh,... if only!


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

NIkonMvsc said:


> I bought a $50 Dollar gift card for my uber account, entered the code and was able to use it one time on one ride.. after that.. the uber app dosent apply them.. instead it asks for android pay.. in other words, I can't use the remaining $45 bucks that's still sitting in my account.. I was just recently able to add my debit card.. but still can't use credits


You just got UBERED. LOL


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for reaching out, we are very sorry to hear about this problem. Rest assured uber values you as a customer. Please checkout website for current rate prices in your area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NIkonMvsc said:


> I bought a $50 Dollar gift card for my uber account, entered the code and was able to use it one time on one ride.. after that.. the uber app dosent apply them.. instead it asks for android pay.. in other words, I can't use the remaining $45 bucks that's still sitting in my account.. I was just recently able to add my debit card.. but still can't use credits


I'm not going to give you a sarcastic response but I do think you came to the absolute worst place for help.

Contact Uber, not much a bunch of strangers on the Internet can do


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

NIkonMvsc said:


> I bought a $50 Dollar gift card for my uber account, entered the code and was able to use it one time on one ride.. after that.. the uber app dosent apply them.. instead it asks for android pay.. in other words, I can't use the remaining $45 bucks that's still sitting in my account.. I was just recently able to add my debit card.. but still can't use credits


Maybe you can donate that 45.00 to the girl from NJ who keeps asking for her cellphone back.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Passengers get screwed. Drivers get screwed. We all lose!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I'm not going to give you a sarcastic response but I do think you came to the absolute worst place for help.
> 
> Contact Uber, not much a bunch of strangers on the Internet can do


This.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You actually TRUSTED UBER ??????????
LMAO.
Oh man.
Really. 
LMAO

Were you just born?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Dear valued member:

Contact [email protected] he will email Bubbles our resolution specialist and Bubbles will get to the bottom of why you can't use your remaining $45 to take another 40 Uber rides....thank you for reaching out.

Travis Something
Senior Team Member


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Dear valued member:
> 
> Contact [email protected] he will email Bubbles our resolution specialist and Bubbles will get to the bottom of why you can't use your remaining $45 to take another 40 Uber rides....thank you for reaching out.
> 
> ...


Lol another 40 rides


----------

